# Belkin Router problems :(



## Demikain (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can help me with my Belkin router. We have two computers, each on different floors, so we got a router so that they could both have internet. The computer which receives wireless internet from the router worked fine until suddenly the internet wouldn't work. It said it was connected to the wireless but nothing would work, no webpages or IM clients or anything. I formatted, still no luck. There's the first problem.

I went to look at the router and decided I'd re-install it and everything to do with the wireless internet. I unplugged it all and started plugging it in again, but none of the 4 ports on the back will allow the cable in. It just gets stuck halfway, and its not the cable as I tried it with different cables and other ports. Now I have two problems and I don't know how to sort either out  Someone help, please.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

If this is a four port router then it will have four ports for the ethernet cables which are called RJ45 (the one's that connect to your pc) and probably one or two telephone/dsl sockets called RJ11 (that connect to your telephone socket)

In addition you will obviously have a powersupply socket.

These instructions should be in your manual, they are normally illustrated so you should get a good idea of what goes where. But if you don't have that you can probably get the instructions on the internet too at the belking site.

The RJ45 network plugs are transparent plugs with 8 gold plated pins or connctors, ie it has 8 seperate wires one for each pin.

The RJ11 are also transparent and are about half the size of the RJ45 plugs. They normally have 4 pins but (can have 6 or even 8 pins) The cable is normally flat or flat'ish as opposed ot round like the RJ45 Network cables, which have 4 pairs of twisted cables inside.

If you are in the UK the RJ11 might have dissimilar ends. one end may have a white BT connector at the other end this plugs into your splitter.

HOpe this helps.


----------



## Demikain (Feb 18, 2006)

The problem is that where the ethernet cables SHOULD go, they don't. They used to, but now something has happened to the ports which won't allow them to go in any further than half-way. I was wondering if this has happened to anyone else or if anyone knows if it can be fixed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you sure they're not just tight? I have several switches here that you need to give a pretty good shove to get the connectors seated. Look into the socket and make sure there isn't anything preventing the connection and try again.


----------

